# Who makes the best bazooka??



## dayusex (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking into buying my first bazooka and was wondering who makes the best one. Figure if your dropping a large amount may as well get the best one, thansk!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Joe!


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

Asking who makes the best bazooka is like asking who makes the best motor oil, you'll get three dozen answers. I'd say look at the Drywall Master, Tape Tech and North Star and see who is giving the best deal and go from there. 

Sorry guy, it's early and can't think of the other couple brand names out there.


----------



## Any Season (Nov 19, 2007)

potato bazooka?


----------

